

NSA 'engaged in industrial espionage' – Snowden - f_salmon
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/25907502#sa-ns_mchannel=rss&ns_source=PublicRSS20-sa

======
f_salmon
Link to the exclusive interview: [http://www.ardmediathek.de/das-erste/ard-
sondersendung/edwar...](http://www.ardmediathek.de/das-erste/ard-
sondersendung/edward-snowden-exklusiv-das-interview?documentId=19287388)

